# Cold smoked cheese,  & butter, and thanks Jeff!



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Well we were getting low on some smoked cheese and after a week long rat race to get end of the year stuff taken care of it was also time to relax and cross a couple things off the need to try list! The nice thing about Iowa in January...perfect cheese smoking weather!






Our new cheese cutting board is just too cool! 






Not a wide variety but needed more cheddar and mozzarella smoked, and added some Muenster cheese as well. Also heard how good Kerry gold butter is smoked so... why not?






To go along in the smoke... a tray of paprika.  






Temps ran about 72 degrees F and would drop to about 56 when I opened door to stir paprika every 30 minutes.  Nice tbs coming out







Used apple in amnps and about 4 1/2 hours smoke time. Let rest in fridge overnight... dang did it smell good!







Of course with all the smoked cream cheese going on it was time to give it a go also. Did two blocks, used two new rubs my friend Keith 
9
 912smoker
  sent to us.







Haven't had them very long but they are both great! The steak seasoning is prolly 1/4 gone already. 







This turned out amazing! And was really good with some pepper jelly on a cracker







Of course being new years weekend I had to have snacks while waiting on the smoker...so ground round on saltiness with onion, salt and pepper 








And last but not least ... 

 TulsaJeff
  recipe for smoked trail mix! After he forcefully made me watch this video over and over...JK!  But saw it and had to make it.






Added 1 tbsp of cholula hot sauce. Jeff's recipe said 2 to 4 tbsp but had never tried it before so went light. And the finished pic







It turned out really good! Thanks Jeff!

I feel a little bad cuz I never watched the peach dump cake video,  so can't make it. I  think it was 

 SmokinVOLfan
  that mentioned he could make it with his eyes closed . Best I could do was I peach booze (peach dump cake for the chewing impaired)! These lovely marinated peaches you could dump down your throat.  But highly suggest no driving after consuming!







Thanks for looking!
Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 3, 2022)

Wow! Great stuff right there! Everything looks good!

What temperature did you smoke that cream cheese at?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 3, 2022)

Wow you had a cheesy day for sure.

like Justin said everything looks great ... well maybe not the burger cracker ..lol

And nice to be able to wash it down with some liquid Dump Cake

David


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

Looks like a successful day! Everything looks awesome, real tasty! I’m a fan of liquid deserts as well, we have to choose the calories wisely! Now that temp dropped here snd snow started falling, I need to get the cheese run too and catch up!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2022)

All looks great! I've got 6 blocks of cream cheese that I'm going to do this weekend.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2022)

Looks like a successful day at the smoker! Load my plate with everything except whatever the hell is on that cracker lol


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 3, 2022)

Looks like a bunch of awesome eating nice job other than the stuff for the crackers


----------



## cmayna (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice job indeed.   That cream cheese looks ever so yummy.   I assume it was smoked at a higher temp than your regular cheese and butter?


----------



## xray (Jan 3, 2022)

I’ve been wanting to try a block of smoked cream cheese with pepper jelly. Yours looks delicious!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow! Great stuff right there! Everything looks good!
> 
> What temperature did you smoke that cream cheese at?


Thank you,  I appreciate that! I think it was around 200 to 225...did it new years eve so might have been some fluid intake going on! It was smoked along with the snack mix so I was opening the door every 20 to 30 minutes to stir that.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Wow you had a cheesy day for sure.
> 
> like Justin said everything looks great ... well maybe not the burger cracker ..lol
> 
> ...


Thanks David! I appreciate it! It was fun to do them all and get a couple things off the to try list. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks like a successful day! Everything looks awesome, real tasty! I’m a fan of liquid deserts as well, we have to choose the calories wisely! Now that temp dropped here snd snow started falling, I need to get the cheese run too and catch up!


Thanks Jed! I should start watching my calories too! But it isn't any fun! And you can keep the snow... so far getting a snowblower for my son is working well...it's kept the snow away so far, knock on wood!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Steve H said:


> All looks great! I've got 6 blocks of cream cheese that I'm going to do this weekend.


Thanks Steve! It was fun doing the cheese finally! So many different ways to try!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks like a successful day at the smoker! Load my plate with everything except whatever the hell is on that cracker lol


Thanks Jake! Guess it must be more of a local thing. I actually called into our small town grocery store to reserve some...they were in the process of grinding another batch.

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Jed! I should start watching my calories too! But it isn't any fun! And you can keep the snow... so far getting a snowblower for my son is working well...it's kept the snow away so far, knock on wood!
> 
> Ryan


I know this is nothing for some people, but here in the DC area it is…..for my family whose only known SoCal weather it definitely is! We’ll keep the snow for a bit Ryan, my kids are enjoying this new thing for them, but fond memory of my youth, called “Snow Day”


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Looks like a bunch of awesome eating nice job other than the stuff for the crackers


Thanks Jerry! It was definitely good!  So far I know who to invite invite over...cuz none of ya are gonna touch my ground round!    . My wife won't touch it but my kids sure like it.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Nice job indeed.   That cream cheese looks ever so yummy.   I assume it was smoked at a higher temp than your regular cheese and butter?


Thank you,  I appreciate it! And yes, I smoked it with the snack mix so about 200 to 225.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

xray said:


> I’ve been wanting to try a block of smoked cream cheese with pepper jelly. Yours looks delicious!


Thank you! It was delicious with some pepper jelly! Only problem is we didn't have much pepper jelly left. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I know this is nothing for some people, but here in the DC area it is…..for my family whose only known SoCal weather it definitely is! We’ll keep the snow for a bit Ryan, my kids are enjoying this new thing for them, but fond memory of my youth, called “Snow Day”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, to be a kid again! Either that or he's imitating what dad looks like scooping snow! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

And it's only polite to share...







And we do have snow...it's across the road in the field! I'm good with that.
But do know our time will come. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for the likes 

 BrianGSDTexoma
  and 

 one eyed jack
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 3, 2022)

Awesome Ryan… I love the variety, everything looks top notch my friend!  BTW, your snack was by far a fav as a kid growing up!  I could devour that stuff!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Ryan… I love the variety, everything looks top notch my friend!  BTW, your snack was by far a fav as a kid growing up!  I could devour that stuff!


Thanks Justin! It's greatly appreciated! Since I finished that up as my appetizer for tonight's supper I'm now eyeing the chicken in a biskit and easy cheese as my next course!   

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for the like 

 GATOR240
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Justin! It's greatly appreciated! Since I finished that up as my appetizer for tonight's supper I'm now eyeing the chicken in a biskit and easy cheese as my next course!
> 
> Ryan



Nice! I will still always remember that raw meat and seasoning on a cracker…Course it was local, clean and nice meat…. As yours is! I may have to pull out the grinder now!

Enjoy my friend!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 3, 2022)

This is farming off season?  When do you sleep?

Fill the smoker


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> This is farming off season?  When do you sleep?
> 
> Fill the smoker


I'm still a kid at heart! And I heard beauty sleep is overated lol!  Thanks for the like. Enjoy your warm weather down there!

Thanks for the like 

 jaxgatorz
  I  appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice batch of goods Ryan. Yes, jealous of the bare fields. Won't see them until about mid April here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Nice batch of goods Ryan. Yes, jealous of the bare fields. Won't see them until about mid April here.


Thank you! Definitely an odd winter so far! Had one snowstorm but that all melted. Broke records here today...was 48 degrees, old record was 43 I think. Wednesday high of 14 with 40 mph north winds.
And thanks for the like!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2022)

All looks Mighty Tasty to me, but I'm easy---I'm a Hungry Bear !!
Nice Job, Ryan!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2022)

Nicely done Ryan!
Everything looks delicious!
Al


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 4, 2022)

Wow everything looks great Ryan ! Raw meat and crackers.....?
Wish it got cold enough here for a cheese smoke. I'm watching my calories too. Trying to get them all out front where I can see them 
Thanks for the mention and maybe we can have a Championship Game contest ??


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> All looks Mighty Tasty to me, but I'm easy---I'm a Hungry Bear !!
> Nice Job, Ryan!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear! I appreciate it! And thanks for the like!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Nicely done Ryan!
> Everything looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al, I appreciate it! If it's still too warm down there come on up and we can smoke some more cheese!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Wow everything looks great Ryan ! Raw meat and crackers.....?
> Wish it got cold enough here for a cheese smoke. I'm watching my calories too. Trying to get them all out front where I can see them
> Thanks for the mention and maybe we can have a Championship Game contest ??


Thanks Keith! I just mentioned to Al that he's invited to come up...you could road trip with him! Lol!
And yes...fresh ground round...gotta keep the tapeworm happy!
I'm up for another contest,  doubt I'll be so lucky this time but was still fun!
When I was smoking the snack mix my wife told me I didn't have to smoke everything...I just looked at her and laughed, gotta at least try it!   

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> my wife told me I didn't have to smoke everything...I just looked at her and laughed, gotta at least try it!



Wives, no thinking outside the box .... sorry maybe they do they married us   

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Wives, no thinking outside the box .... sorry maybe they do they married us
> 
> David


In my case... twice even!   

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> In my case... twice even!
> 
> Ryan



You and me both brother, I have tricked 2 of them to think I'm a catch over the years   

David


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> When I was smoking the snack mix my wife told me I didn't have to smoke everything...I just looked at her and laughed, gotta at least try it!




Yes sir that what I get with the bacon wrapped pickles, smoked pretzels...
"WHY ?"


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Well we were getting low on some smoked cheese and after a week long rat race to get end of the year stuff taken care of it was also time to relax and cross a couple things off the need to try list! The nice thing about Iowa in January...perfect cheese smoking weather!
> View attachment 520891
> 
> Our new cheese cutting board is just too cool!
> ...



Wow Ryan! That looks AMAZING! I feel like I can smell it right through my screen Definitely drooling!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> Wow Ryan! That looks AMAZING! I feel like I can smell it right through my screen Definitely drooling!


Thanks Jeff! Just remember...you started it!   . But I greatly appreciate it! And all you do!

Ryan


----------

